# Halloween Open 2010 (Italy)



## Lucas Garron (Oct 31, 2010)

Not too much exciting, but Massimiliano and I both got an 8.05 in the final. Paolo Moriello had J-perm at 5 (could have been full-step WR), but did a wrong move.
All of them are technically full-step, but just try the scramble.

Scramble: L2 F2 U2 L2 B2 L' U2 B2 D2 B2 U2 L B' D B R' D2 R' B' D' U'

My solution:
x2'y'R'DR //X-cross yU'R'UR //2nd slot U2L'U2LU'L'UL /3rd slot y'UR'U'R //ELS yURUR'U'RUR'U'RUR' //CLS FRU'R'U'RUR'F'RUR'U'R'FRF'U2' //PLL

Max's solution (NR):
x2'y'R'DR //X-cross y'UR'U'RU'R'UR //2nd slot y'LF'R'FRFL' //3rd slot y'URUR'U'RUR' //4th slot U2RUR'URU'yRU'R'F' //OLL y2'RU'RURURU'R'U'R2' //PLL


----------



## rowehessler (Oct 31, 2010)

Lucas Garron said:


> Not too much exciting, but Massimiliano and I both got an 8.05 in the final. Paolo Moriello had J-perm at 5 (could have been full-step WR), but did a wrong move.
> All of them are technically full-step, but just try the scramble.
> 
> Scramble: L2 F2 U2 L2 B2 L' U2 B2 D2 B2 U2 L B' D B R' D2 R' B' D' U'
> ...


 
that is total bs


----------



## oprah62 (Oct 31, 2010)

WTF scramble. 6.88 with antisune+a perm. what a joke IMO


----------



## Anthony (Oct 31, 2010)

Wow...
Just wow.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Oct 31, 2010)

This scramble is a joke.
I love you for not breaking my NR, though.  Was your reaction as enthusiastic as on the 9.15?


----------



## Anthony (Oct 31, 2010)

Yes said:


> I love you for not breaking my NR, though.


My NR didn't get beat, but I got bumped down another two spots. >_> lol


----------



## Sa967St (Oct 31, 2010)

Crazy scramble...


----------



## waffle=ijm (Oct 31, 2010)

wtf block...owait...no one uses roux =(


----------



## Cyrus C. (Oct 31, 2010)

2x2x3: y z' U M' U R U


----------



## Robert-Y (Oct 31, 2010)

If only Feliks was there...


----------



## plechoss (Oct 31, 2010)

7.00 first try, 6.00 second 
x2 F' D F U' R' U R
y' R' U R U' R' U R
y' R' U' R U' R' U R U
r' U r' F' r2 U' R' F R U' R' F' R


----------



## Faz (Nov 1, 2010)

lol 5.18


----------



## blakedacuber (Nov 1, 2010)

Ftw faz :L how?


----------



## Faz (Nov 1, 2010)

39 move speedsolve is how.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Nov 1, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> 39 move speedsolve is how.


 
You tell 'im.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Nov 1, 2010)

I think this is my favorite scramble of all time


----------



## Toad (Nov 1, 2010)

8.51 WAT


----------



## coinman (Nov 1, 2010)

19.08 first try and i suck. Two step OLL.


----------



## maxiovane (Nov 1, 2010)

OMG 5,99 NOW at home, which means I actually used slow turning in comp.


----------



## xXzaKerXx (Nov 1, 2010)

14.65 . Got to first F2L pair and suddenly saw a cross piece floating. Got a V-perm.


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 1, 2010)

Lucas Garron said:


> Scramble: L2 F2 U2 L2 B2 L' U2 B2 D2 B2 U2 L B' D B R' D2 R' B' D' U'


 
x2 y' R' D R 
d' R' U R
y' R' U R U' R' U R
y' R' U' R U2 R' U R U' R' U' R' U2 R (27)
R-perm.

Untimed, but I had literally no pauses. Wow scramble.
Nice time


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Nov 1, 2010)

6.93, Anti-sune and L perm
TOTAL BS


----------



## That70sShowDude (Nov 1, 2010)

Hyprul 9-ty2 said:


> 6.93, Anti-sune and L perm
> TOTAL BS



I had the same solution as you.


----------



## Cerberus (Nov 1, 2010)

OMGWTFBBQ?????
first try: 5.31...
first I thought I failed F2l due to a little mistake but then I got PLL skip...
Solution:
x2y' R' U' D R
y U L F' L' (Fail missed the F somehow...)
U' R' U R (DAMN IT the FL slot isn't solved! oh.. F missed ^^)
F U' R U R' U2 R U R'
U2 Rw U2 R' U' R U' Rw'

29 turns in 5.31 = 5,46 tps lol


----------



## skatemaster78 (Nov 2, 2010)

6.20/6.6 tps
tps > time wtf is this?

EDIT: woops...this is nlcuber haha.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Nov 2, 2010)

14.15. My average is 23, and PB is 13.23.


----------

